# Lake Sinclair & Lake Oconnee Fish Attractors...



## Micropterus Salmoides (Dec 12, 2015)

LAKE SINCLAIR & LAKE OCONNEE FISH ATTRACTORS AND GPS LOCATIONS...

Small Stake Bed FA- Sinclair-Dennis Station (December, 2005)



N330 11.116

W830 18.670



Large Stake Bed FA- Sinclair- Dennis Station (December, 2005)



N330 11.419

W830 19.028



FISH ATTRACTORS PVC A-JAX- Rooty Creek (APRIL 27, 2006)



10 5-foot lengths w/4-inch PVC
12  7-foot lengths w/4-inch PVC

10 10-foot lengths w/4-inch PVC




N330 12.226

W830 16.819



N330 12.229

W830 16.806



N330 12.230

W830 16.786



FISH ATTRACTORS PVC A-JAX  (August 30, 2007)



Main Lake (Oconee River)



â€‹20 10-foot lengths w/4-inch PVC



â€‹Along axis from nearshore to farshore



â€‹N33 11.466

â€‹W83 15.921       (at 21.8 feet depth)



â€‹N33 11.466

â€‹W83 15.902    (at 19.5 feet depth)



â€‹N33 11.460

â€‹W83 15.887    (at 28 feet depth)





Old Glass House Cove on Oconee River



â€‹17 10-foot lengths w/4-inch PVC



â€‹Along axis at 18-foot depth



â€‹N33 14.381

â€‹W83 15.407    (inside)



â€‹N33 14.381

â€‹W83 15.402     (mid)



â€‹N33 14.382

â€‹W83 15.395   (outside)



FISH ATTRACTORS PVC A-JAX  (September 20, 2007)



Cedar Creek Cove 



â€‹20 10-ft units (4-inch pvc) along 18ft-19.5 ft depth axis



â€‹N33 10.619

â€‹W83 21.666   (18 ft depth )



â€‹N33 10.630

â€‹W83 21.667 



â€‹N33 10.639 

â€‹W83 21.663   (19 ft depth)



Outside Dennis Station Cove (Little River)



â€‹20 10-ft units along axis perpendicular to shoreline



â€‹N33 10.967

â€‹W83 19.024  (12 ft depth)



â€‹N33 10.964

â€‹W83 19.026  (27 ft. depth)



â€‹N33 10.959

â€‹W83 19.020  (36 ft. depth)



FISH ATTRACTORS PVC A-JAX  (December 12, 2007)



Airport Island- Oconee River Downlake towards dam

40 10-ft. units along linear axis



N33 09.285

â€‹W83 13.402   (38 ft depth)



â€‹N33 09.299

â€‹W83 13.412   (32 ft. depth) 



â€‹N33 09.295 

â€‹W83 13.425   (27 ft depth)





FISH ATTRACTORS PVC A-JAX  (June 30, 2008)



Island Creek- 20 10-ft units along linear axis

N33 10.237

â€‹W83 12.810   (28 ft depth)



â€‹N33 10.228

â€‹W83 12.808   (26 ft. depth) 



â€‹N33 10.222 

â€‹W83 12.807   (22 ft depth)



Island Creek- 20 10-ft units along linear axis

N33 09.627

â€‹W83 13.022   (17 ft depth)



â€‹N33 09.628

â€‹W83 13.012   (17 ft. depth) 



â€‹N33 09.629 

â€‹W83 12.997   (22 ft depth)





FISH ATTRACTORS PVC A-JAX  (April 13, 2010)



Down-lake Oconee River across from Airport Island- 25 units along linear axis

â€‹N33 10.081

â€‹W83 13.699    (27 ft. depth)



â€‹

N33 10.087

â€‹W83 13.695    (25 ft. depth)



â€‹N33 10.099

â€‹W83 13.695    (23 ft. depth)



Down-lake Oconee River across from Airport Island- 25 units along linear axis

â€‹N33  09.825

â€‹W83 13.212â€‹(14 ft. depth)



â€‹N33 09.830

â€‹W83 13.204â€‹(19 ft. depth)



â€‹N33 09.825

â€‹W83 13.197â€‹(19 ft. depth)



FISH ATTRACTORS PVC A-JAX  (May 30, 2012)



Southeast corner Optimist Island- 18 units on hump

â€‹N33 10 14.5 (2 units at 16 feet)

â€‹W83 20 25.3



â€‹N33 10 15.8 (6 units at 12-15 feet)

â€‹W83 20 26.7



â€‹N33 10 14.9 (4 units at 12-15 feet)

â€‹W83 20 26.5



â€‹N33 10 14.8 (2 units at 19 feet)

â€‹W83 20 27.1



â€‹N33 10 14.3 (4 units at 13-16 feet)

â€‹W83 20 26.8



Adjacent to RR Track at Haslam’s Marina- 22 units along linear axis

â€‹N33 10 09.10 (End- 20 ft. depth)

â€‹W83 19 46.00



â€‹N33 10 09.80 (Middle- 20 ft. depth)

â€‹W83 19 46.20



â€‹N33 10 10.50 (End- 20 ft. depth)

â€‹W83 19 46.50







FISH ATTRACTORS PVC A-JAX  (June 13, 2012)



Rooty Creek- 20 units in square pattern

â€‹N33 12 17.1 (Center Point)

â€‹W83 16 42.2



Rooty Creek- 13 units along linear axis near bulldog statue

â€‹N33 12 20.2 (End- 18 ft. depth)

â€‹W83 16 50.1



â€‹N33 12 30.0 (End- 18 ft. depth)

â€‹W83 16 49.0



Rooty Creek- 12 units along linear axis

â€‹N33 13 29.4 (End)

â€‹W83 17 13.1



â€‹N33 13 29.6 (End)

W83 17 12.3 



Honeyhole fish attractors (July 31, 2012)



Dennis Station and Main Lake



33 11’06.7”â€‹14 feet â€‹10 units

83 18’43.0”





33 10’57.8”â€‹12 feetâ€‹12 units

83 18’37.0”





33 10’57.7”â€‹13 feetâ€‹12 units

83 18’28.9”





33 10’59.8”â€‹13 feetâ€‹6 units

83 18’22.7”













Honeyhole fish attractors (August 14, 2012)



Beaver Dam Creek mouth



33 11’26.7”â€‹8 (singles)â€‹12-14ft

83 16’40.6”     



Budweiser Island



33 09’40.0”â€‹12 totalâ€‹24Ft

83 13’48.4”â€‹(6 doubles)





33 09’27.3”â€‹10 totalâ€‹26ft

83 13’38.7”â€‹(4 doubles)

â€‹(2 singles)









Honeyhole fish attractors (August 21, 2012)



Little River above Hwy 441 Bridge



33 11’05.6”â€‹5 (singles)â€‹15ft

83 19’06.3”



33 10’49.3”â€‹5 (singles)â€‹12ft

83 19’23.9”



Down Lake Oconee River- NE of Budweiser Island before Island Creek 



33 10’06.2”â€‹8 (4 doubles)â€‹26ft

83 13’41.4”



33 09’56.5”â€‹8 (4 doubles)â€‹24ft

83 13’ 28.5”



33 09’51.6”â€‹8 (4 doubles)â€‹24ft

83 13’12.7”



33 09’28.1”â€‹8 (4 doubles)â€‹21ft

83 13’11.5”



33 09’24.0”â€‹10 (5 doubles)â€‹22ft

83 13’06.2”



“A-Jack” habitats (January 9, 2013)



Site 1     *16 jacks placed in 10’-20’ feet of water between coordinates

â€‹N33 10’ 59.6”â€‹N33 10’ 58.3”

â€‹W83 14’ 47.8”â€‹W83 14’ 47.6”







Site 2 (Nancy Branch Point)

â€‹*12 jacks in 15’-20’ feet of water between coordinates



â€‹N33 10’ 36.3”â€‹N33 10’ 35.6”

â€‹W83 15’ 0.0”â€‹W83 15’ 0.3”







Site 3    *16 jacks in 10’ to 20’ feet of water



â€‹N33 10’ 21.2”â€‹N33 10’ 20.8”

â€‹W83 14’ 39.0”â€‹W83 14’ 38.8”





Site 4    *15 jacks in 15’-20’ feet of water



â€‹N33 10’ 6.9”â€‹N33 10’6.3”

â€‹W83 14’ 10.5”â€‹W83 14’11.2”

â€‹



Lake Sinclair Fish Attractors (A-Jack Type) 2/24/2014

N33 9’ 30.3”â€‹W83 14’7.5”â€‹3 habs together   â€‹12-15 feet of water



N33 9’30.6”â€‹W83 14’7.5”â€‹3 habs togetherâ€‹12-15 feet of water



N33 9’31.0”â€‹W83 14’7.6”â€‹3 habs togetherâ€‹12-15 feet of water





N33 9’5.4”â€‹W83 13’51.3”â€‹          5 habs in a line between these two coordinatesâ€‹12 feet of water

N33 9’5.1”â€‹W83 13’50.9”





N33 9’4.9” â€‹W83 13’51.3”â€‹        5 habs in a line between these two coordinatesâ€‹15 feet of water

N33 9’4.8”â€‹W83 13’51.0”





N33 9’51.1”â€‹W83 14’32.0”â€‹       5 habs in a line between these two coordinatesâ€‹12 feet of water

N33 9’51.6”â€‹W83 14’32.5”





N33 10’32.8”â€‹W83 15’4.1”          13 habs within the perimeter of these 4 coordinates  12-15 feet 

N33 10’32.5”â€‹W83 15’4.0”

N33 10’32.8”â€‹W83 15’3.3”

N33 10’32.8”â€‹W83 15’3.5”



N33 11’24.4”â€‹W83 14’59.0”â€‹    11 habs within these coordinatesâ€‹15-20 feet of water

N33 11’24.3”â€‹W83 14’58.9”

N33 11’24.6”â€‹W83 14’58.4”

N33 11’24.8”â€‹W83 14’58.6”

N33 11’24.9”â€‹W83 14’58.0”

N33 11’24.6”â€‹W83 14’57.8”







7/22/2014 A-Jack Fish attractors on old locations up Oconee river arm

-all attractors put in lines between coordinates

33Ëš 12.054’â€‹33Ëš 12.060’â€‹33Ëš 12.056’â€‹10 jacks put out

83 Ëš 15.910’â€‹83Ëš 15.907’â€‹83Ëš 15.911’







33Ëš 12.251’â€‹33Ëš 12.251’â€‹16 jacks put out

83Ëš 15.645’â€‹83Ëš 15.664’







33Ëš 12.598’â€‹33Ëš 12.592’â€‹14 jacks put out

83Ëš 15.391’â€‹83Ëš 15.403’







33Ëš 13.082’â€‹33Ëš 13.089’â€‹14 jacks put out

83Ëš 15.029’â€‹83Ëš 15.041’







33Ëš 13.801’â€‹33Ëš 13.812’â€‹12 jacks put out

83Ëš 15.720’â€‹83Ëš 15.733’

33Ëš 14.381’â€‹33Ëš 14.396’â€‹12 jacks put out 

83Ëš 15.429’â€‹83Ëš 15.431’


----------

